# 23 days and egg didn't hatch :(



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

it's been 23 days and the egg didn't hatch, which is 5 days overdo.

They laid the egg on may 6th, and sat on it at the may 8th.

I want to know what went wrong, cause i looked at the developement, and it's beak already came out, it already has hair on it, the body is fully developed.

What prevented it from coming out? it can't be bacteria cause its fully developed.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

here is a better picture of it.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

So what reason could it have died? it looks like it's just a day from hatching.


----------



## fantailgyrl (Jul 10, 2010)

*awww*

not sure of the reason but sorry for the loss....=(


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

fantailgyrl said:


> not sure of the reason but sorry for the loss....=(


I was hoping to get a yellow homer from this buttttttttttttt it's mom got ate by a cat too sooooooooooo now there goes my recessive red pigeon and my egg :'(

i broke the shell near the air sac but i let the air sac intacted, so it's reflecting light cause of that but i want to know what went wrong  was it because the egg is a dud?


----------



## Lovetotalk (Apr 19, 2012)

So sad to hear this. It mad me want to cry 

There seems to be no logical reason for this to happen, so I' am unsure why this happen. It could have been that the baby was not strong enough to break its way through. This actually happens a lot with Pigeons, and I'm sure next time your pigeons lay eggs there will be a new baby Pigeon around 
Also, did your pigeon just lay one egg? Pigeons usually lay two eggs and sit on them, and never with one. The fertilization may have not been strong enough and therefore caused the baby to not be strong enough. (?)

My two Chickens laid 7 eggs once and we're fertilized and everything, and I waited for 21 days (which is how long it takes for chickens eggs to hatch) and nothing happened, and I waited for another week, still nothing. I eventually took the eggs out and studied them. It turned out that the eggs we're off, even though she had been sitting on them the whole time. I' am still puzzled by that incident, but it is just bad luck and I'm crossing for a better outcome next spring 
Good luck with the next eggs


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

Too blurry to make anything out.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

akbird said:


> Too blurry to make anything out.


yellow part is the feather, the black circle is it's eye, and infront of it is the beak, i see it's nose is developed too. The red part is it's back that doesn't have feather on it.

It's blurry from reflecting light off the sac, i didn't want to break the air sac and make a mess.

Im surprised it was this developed.


----------



## Lovetotalk (Apr 19, 2012)

poor wee thing. its in a better place now. RIP little pigeon


----------

